# Which was your first mobile phone?



## martincrow (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello friends,
I want to know from all of you, that which model was your first phone, and how long it last for you. And what are the best memories you have with your first mobile phone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2011)

Well the first GPRS phone  i had was in year 2002 approx. I dont use it now but it still works fine 

It is a Nokia 3210


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

My First mobile was Nokia 6030 in 2006
used to hear FM & MIDI ringtones a lot

now its almost dead now the receiver wont hear anything even if u speak LOUD


----------



## martincrow (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies friends.
My first phone was Nokia 3310, and it was back in 2000.


----------



## Nil_Seaman (Jun 17, 2011)

My first phone was a Sony Ericsson w910i which i got when i was 15 back in 2008. It used to hang quite often, but somehow i managed to live with it until someone flicked it off at school.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 17, 2011)

My first phone was Motorola C300... (October 2003) It was an awesome phone of its day. Small, round silver handset. Super loud ringtone, great alarm. Screen backlight could change colors. I think it was one of the best phones Motorola had ever made...

*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/moc300.gif


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2011)

My first phone was SE T310 I bought in 2002 and it was coloured but no FM yaah polyphonic ringtones was there


----------



## arescool (Jun 17, 2011)

my first phone was Nokia 2300, back in 2005... 
It worked without any problem untill I lost it  ... 
n the message typing on that set was really a pleasure ...


----------



## bugsome (Jun 17, 2011)

Well..My first Phone was Nokia 6030 in 2005...Still going tough inspite of all the falls it has encountered..just slight cosmetic issues....


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 17, 2011)

my first phone was and still is Nokia 5130 XM. My father gifted me that phone in December of 2009 when i was in class XI. Infact i'm posting this message from this phone itself! A superb phone with great build quality and excellent music output capability when paired with a good earphone! 
i'll be buying LG O1 within some weeks, but i'll be still using this phone!


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jun 17, 2011)

My 1st phone was Motorola V3i which i brought in 2006.Use that phone for more that 4 years.It is still working as good as on 1 st day  .Last month i decided to go for new Andriod phone and i buy Desire S. 



AndroidFan said:


> My first phone was Motorola C300... (October 2003) It was an awesome phone of its day. Small, round silver handset. Super loud ringtone, great alarm. Screen backlight could change colors. I think it was one of the best phones Motorola had ever made...
> 
> *st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/moc300.gif



Include V3i also


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Nokia 1600, 1100 and then finally settled on Samsung X100 (color!) all in 2 months of 2004. The X100 has survived a 5 minute descend in water when it was just 6 months old and is still a very usable phone for phone and messaging purposes. Heck, it even has GPRS & MMS & a phonebook that can hold 5 numbers per entry.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 17, 2011)

This thread made me emotional, ha ha. My first mobile was Motorola E365, Oct, 2004. Cost me Rs.9,000. It had VGA camera, and it was Puja that time, so I took a lot of pics, downloaded a lot of .mid ringtones, wallpapers etc...it was a great experience for 7-8 months till the phone suddenly started restarting and else. I really liked and loved it, I still have it, DEAD. It will be in memory until I die. My second was P910i after one year, and from then, well I will break my KB 
That DEAD one had a good looking too,


Spoiler



*img109.imageshack.us/img109/7854/moe36500.jpg


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 17, 2011)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310(Blue) 
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/31/Nokia_3310_blue.jpg/150px-Nokia_3310_blue.jpg

And then followed Nokia 1100 >> 6600(Still Working ) >> N70 ME >> Motorokr E6 >> Galaxy Spica >> HTC Desire(Current)


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 17, 2011)

My first phone (2010) - Samsung Champ 
Not many would be having their first phone as a touchscreen phone


----------



## abhi17 (Jun 17, 2011)

My first phone was the superstar of its time...Nokia 6600.Used it for 5 long years.Even lost it in between...but got it back using Guardian s/w.Served me quite well.Is still in working condition.Just bought myself desire s last month


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> My first phone (2010) - Samsung Champ
> Not many would be having their first phone as a touchscreen phone




Wait for coming years...


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 17, 2011)

I think it was sony ericsson w200i then i got Motorola A1200 then i broke it in ager then no mobile for 2 yrs then i got Cookie Pep changed it in 2 months  then took Corby



Terabyte said:


> My first phone (2010) - Samsung Champ
> Not many would be having their first phone as a touchscreen phone



yea just wait for a a year or two and every kid will have touch screen only


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Or may be something else, which is beyond imagination now...


----------



## salvachn (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine was Samsung R220 way back in 2002. It had a blue display, WAP, and a funny antenna too. It was still working in 2011 February when I had to exchange it for a newer phone as there was no charger available in the market.

Looks like I am the only one whose first phone was a Samsung before they became big in India!


----------



## baiju (Jun 17, 2011)

Nokia 2600 bought in 2004.


----------



## noob (Jun 17, 2011)

SE K700i.. chosen it over Nokia 6600

Was not app fanatic. Requirement was AWESOME camera and MUSIC.

also sacrificed SD card slot for that   idea was to listen few good quality songs  instead of mono sound on 6600

Next was SE K790i and now Galaxy S

all devices having Awesome Sound Quality  Music Junkie


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Or may be something else, which is beyond imagination now...



Mozilla Seabird ???


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2011)

i used my mom's nokia 2700 but first mobile i owned: Motorola ROKR E6e. brought for 9500. 

memories? ran turbo C++ in it & compiled programs also. tried installing IE (ver5 maybe) but failed. even installed terminal. overclocked the processor also. still works.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> i used my mom's nokia 2700 but first mobile i owned: Motorola ROKR E6e. brought for 9500.
> 
> memories? ran turbo C++ in it & compiled programs also. tried installing IE (ver5 maybe) but failed. even installed terminal. overclocked the processor also. still works.



ROKR's OS is based on Linux???


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 17, 2011)

this was my first phone.. 
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/panasonic/pagd92_00.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 17, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> SE K700i.. chosen it over Nokia 6600
> 
> Was not app fanatic. Requirement was AWESOME camera and MUSIC.
> 
> ...





my first mobile phone was.

Motorola E398.. chosen it over Nokia 6600

*img.ps2netdrivers.net/img/9d/motorola.e398/small.jpg

Requirement was AWESOME 3D Stereo Sound Speakes with Bass. 
Dual 16mm 22Khz built in stereo speakers with sub-woofer like vibrating bass. 

Extra Features-

Rhythm Lights- Instead of the traditional LED, this phone has rhythm lights, on both sides. These lights light up whenever someone is calling or messaging, when Bluetooth is on (lights turn blue) and when the phone is being charged.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> ROKR's OS is based on Linux???



yes. all ROKR are based on linux (monta vista linux, ezx, tux, etc) & powered by Intel Xscale (terrible graphics).


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> yes. all ROKR are based on linux (monta vista linux, ezx, tux, etc) & powered by Intel Xscale (terrible graphics).



at that time, i was only interested in RAZR series!


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 17, 2011)

*Has been a short but exciting journey with my phones. Loved MotoROKR E6 the most. It was ages ahead of its time with Linux and the maddability that it brought along.*
Started with a LG KG300, which slipped out of my pocket
*www.cyberindian.net/wp-content/uploads/lg-dynamite-300.jpg
2007


Then Got MotoRKR E5 after being recommended by people here on this forum. Unfortunately was stolen in the bus.
*www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2007/07/16/Motorokr_narrowweb__300x644,0.jpg
2008



Used LG B2070 in the interim period
*www.cellfservices.com/store/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/l/g/lg-b2070.jpg
2008



Then again after Forum's recommendations got Nokia 5320
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-5320-01.jpg
2009




Broke it and got LG GM200
*www.unwiredview.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/lg-gm200.jpg
2010



After being irritated by the dumbness of the phone finally got my current handset Nokia 5230
*www.unwiredview.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Nokia-5230-white.jpg
2010


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 17, 2011)

nokia 3110c.. still using it


----------



## martincrow (Jun 18, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> My first phone was a Nokia 3310(Blue)
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/31/Nokia_3310_blue.jpg/150px-Nokia_3310_blue.jpg
> 
> And then followed Nokia 1100 >> 6600 >> N70 ME >> Motorokr E6 >> Galaxy Spica >> HTC Desire(Current)



I think we have got the same pattern in choosing phones, my 1st was 3310>6600>N-70-1>Samsung S5200, so there are lots of similarities in our choice.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 18, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> My first phone was Motorola C300... (October 2003) It was an awesome phone of its day. Small, round silver handset. Super loud ringtone, great alarm. Screen backlight could change colors. I think it was one of the best phones Motorola had ever made...
> 
> *st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/moc300.gif



After using my beautiful Moto C300 for a year, I exchanged it for a second hand *Nokia N-Gaga QD...*

*www.theregister.co.uk/2004/04/14/nokia_ngage_qd.jpg

It was great for games, good for music, bluetooth internet tethering in those days... but couldn't keep that expensive phone in the hostel where I lived. I needed a smaller, more portable phone...

So got myself a new, sleak *Samsung C100.*

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/samsung-SGH-C100.jpg

I had great memories with that phone... Really loved it... Used it to the max...


----------



## ujjwal321 (Jun 18, 2011)

salvachn said:


> Mine was Samsung R220 way back in 2002. It had a blue display, WAP, and a funny antenna too. It was still working in 2011 February when I had to exchange it for a newer phone as there was no charger available in the market.
> 
> Looks like I am the only one whose first phone was a Samsung before they became big in India!




that was my first phone too.. but mine did not have antennae... it had an awesome answering machine feature.... i have not found a single phone with that feature.. i got it from my uncle who had bought nokia 3230.. lost that phone after a year..
after that.. 
nokia 3210, motorola v3> t mobile wings > nokia 5310 > SE k800i > SE w910i  > motorola zn5 > nokia n95 > samsung wave > samsung galaxy spica > galaxy S


----------



## andro (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice Thread !!
Mine first was SONY J7.
Awesome phone for its time,costed 11K at that time (price considered to be a bomb for cellphone those days).


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2011)

*i.min.us/jbealw.jpg

nice thread

didnt evan have snake. the next  one was the legendary nokia 1100. Still liek that phone, it had a bug in snake that let you score unlimited points if you could just switch between modes when your snake ate itself


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 18, 2011)

Nokia 1600 still going strong 

tried a lot to break but couldn't !!!!!!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 18, 2011)

*www.mobilephone.co.in/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Nokia-2600-Specifications.jpg

Nokia 2600 Classic.
This is my first phone and I am currently using it. I mother was using this from sometime(dunno, about 1.5-2yrs), and I got this last year. This is a very bad phone for me. Only 12MB memory, typing is very hard, hangs often. I am changing it, but I loved this phone when I got it(after all its my first phone  )


----------



## rahul941400 (Jun 19, 2011)

my first was Nokia 3110c , awesome fone.. best known for its easy and fast Edge connectivity.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

My first was a 5800 XM. Still using it.
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-5800-xpressmusic-2.jpg


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 19, 2011)

started with nokia 3220 in 2005. stolen in 3 months.
then SE j230, used it for 3 months.
then nokia 1100. used for 2 years.
then the cybershot K790i. love it.
in 2009, got a job a and a new one, nokia 2700c.
few months and moved onto N79.
finally after using a samsung basic phone and nokia x2-01, settled with Xperia Arc


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jun 19, 2011)

First ever phone bought for me was a 2nd hand nokia 6680. Bought it for 7000 or smthing. I didnt knew much abt the phone prices then. So went for this when my friend said he was selling it. Compelled my dad and bought it. It was a nice phone. I learned the basics of multitasking and Applications in phone in that. used to click photos in that 1.3MP,which was like 8MP then. He.. he..
I had to sell it cauz it got drenched in sea water and the keypad and all started to malfunction.
Sold it for 2000 bucks i think. These all happened 4-5 years back.

And after that I bought my SonyEricsson W300i. Used it to the max. I loved the flashing and awesome headset that came with it. using it even now.
It turns 3 year old this december. Changed the casing for Rs.2100 recently.

I bought a Micromax Q2 nd Q75 duringg last year. Gave Q2 to my uncle day b4 yesterday.
now using Ma W300 nd Q75.
I love my W300 the most. Though it dont have a MP camera or App Store support, it is so nice.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 19, 2011)

Nokia 6100 (15 months) -> Ngage QD (2 years) -> nokia 5310 (6 months) -> k550i (1 year) -> 5610 (second hand, 2 months) -> Nokia 5320 (8 months) -> Nokia 5800xm (15 months) -> LG Optimus One (7months and going strong)


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 19, 2011)

Guys come on. Post the First one only, OP didn't ask for a history but the very first phone and related story with it.
Regards.


----------



## gsmsikar (Jun 19, 2011)

My first phone was Panasonic GD92 , way back in 2001-02...

*img805.imageshack.us/img805/3294/pagd9200.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Guys come on. Post the First one only, OP didn't ask for a history but the very first phone and related story with it.
> Regards.



+1.............


----------



## KDroid (Jun 20, 2011)

My first phone...

*www.pcdistrict.com/modules/productcatalog/product_images/132340-samsung-c3010s-3670.jpg

 Decent phone...

Samsung C3010s


----------



## martincrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*electroschematics.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/nokia-3310-troubleshooting.jpg

Thanks to all of you, for sharing your first mobile phone. Mine was 3310 as i mentioned earlier. I think that was a phone with power and look, and now a days we can find stylish phones with lots of features, but the main problem we have to face is about the battery life.and hardware issues. New generation of mobile phones is not long lasting. I dont change my mobile phone until it has any hardware issue, but in every year or so, performance and features of mobile's not respond as it was responding when it was purchased.
I used N70 and that was my most lovable phone till date, but last year it got any issue with its display and it was dead. Very sad for me, because Nokia is not making that phone now, and i have to switch to Samsung metro, which i dont like as i liked N70.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2011)

Sony Ericsson T100 (year 2002)

*www.extragsm.com/images/phone/big/Sony%20Ericsson/T100/Sony-Ericsson-T100-01.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jun 25, 2011)

Some SIEMENS thing with an antenna. Dot matrix single line display.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 25, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Sony Ericsson T100 (year 2002)
> 
> *www.extragsm.com/images/phone/big/Sony%20Ericsson/T100/Sony-Ericsson-T100-01.jpg


This mobile particularly attracted me towards mobile phone stuff. My friend had it, lastdefenda in TDF, that phone was damn sexy. It was a pleasure to hold that device that time, or would I say even now? !!!


----------



## mitraark (Jun 27, 2011)

*www.idhawati.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Nokia-N73-Music-Edition.jpg

N73 Music Edition , back in March 2007 .

Still using it  Best Phone Ever !!!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 27, 2011)

Its nice phone..., but I dont agree with "best phone ever" !!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

My first phone:

Nokia 5300 XpressMusic, bought in 2007, best phone ever.
*asia.cnet.com/i/r/2006/hp/39270885/sc001.jpg

Exchanged the phone+cash for:

Nokia 5800Xpressmusic, in 2009
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-5800-xpressmusic-2.jpg
Although this phone has some bugs, but it does the job, gonna cook a new foirmware on it soon.

Want to buy android soon(or a pmp).


----------

